# Budget Wax



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys i am looking to see what wax people would recomend for working on a budget have been looking at chemical guys, dodo juice, autoglym that sort of products but whats higly recomended for price ??

Thanks 

Ethan :newbie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the budget? Cheap is megs #16 which is Fantastic


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Megs 16 would be my choice on a budget


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Simoniz Original wax just re released and getting good reports:thumb:
A bargain for £8


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Dodo Juice wax is very good value for the money.

Or Collinite 476, Megs #16 and FK1000p.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Dodo Juice wax is very good value for the money.


Don't know if I would entierly agree with that.

If i was you dude i would get collinite 476s, you wont be disapointed. Ive used lots of waxes and its still the best:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

collinite would be my 1st choice 476 or 845 both are great

then megs #16


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe the autobrite waxes which seem to get good reviews. Kev will probably comment. Maybe a good choice if youre buying there anyway per your other thread?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> Hey guys i am looking to see what wax people would recomend for working on a budget have been looking at chemical guys, dodo juice, autoglym that sort of products but whats higly recomended for price ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ethan :newbie:


You really need to quote a budget, 151 tough wax for a £1 need not be sniffed at, Simoniz Carnauba wax paste £8 and easily available over the counter next jump really you have to double the price without an increase in performance to the Cg3x, colli 476 , natty , FK2685. The other low cost option is to buy a pre owned tub for half the new price :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

£30 max


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

get both:thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-xxx-hardcore-paste-wax/prod_132.html


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> £30 max


Of the ones mentioned and not mentioned, assuming you want to max out, the AG High Definition wax, you will find if you look for your budget or less, tried and tested by many posters :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I know it's a sealant (synthetic wax), but for a combo of durability, cost, quantity and ease of use, you can't beat fk1000 imo.

You'll have a tenner change too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> I know it's a sealant (synthetic wax), but for a combo of durability, cost, quantity and ease of use, you can't beat fk1000 imo.
> 
> You'll have a tenner change too.


If he got Artemis wax seal, he would have £15 change :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Artemis


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Colli 915 or Vics Concours - Both highly rated waxes in their own right.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

as stated before by various folk, its all in the prep mate, get that right first, for budget wax i would go for colly 476, you get a massive tin for around £25


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

476 all day long. but i saw thease mentioned the other day in a thread by avanti i was interested my self. so give him a shout:thumb:

1) Artemis Wax seal
2) Simoniz Original Wax paste
3) 3M showshine paste
4) Sonax Extreme 1
5) Car pride tough wax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phobia said:


> as stated before by various folk, its all in the prep mate, get that right first, for budget wax i would go for colly 476, you get a massive tin for around £25


It is hard to argue against the prep that goes without saying, however the massive tin that lasts ages for personal use never really tallies with me.
One tin is old the other new, there are obvious visible differences and one is easier to apply than the other










I will be happy to use up a tin within 12 months as I also have this to use










with 3 months between applications and say 5 cars , that is nigh on impossible.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Why not try Detailing World's product of the year- FinishKare 1000p.

Yes it is a sealant, but it has all the properties of a wax and only £17.95. :thumb:

Available here: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

Also it can be used to excellent effect as a wheel sealant on wheels.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> get both:thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-xxx-hardcore-paste-wax/prod_132.html


Thanks very much for all your advice guys think i am going to try these to after reading reviews and that so will use one on my car and other on my mums car as she is always going on about how i should washer her car haha so i will post my findings thanks again guys

Ethan
:newbie:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

amiller said:


> Why not try Detailing World's product of the year- FinishKare 1000p.
> 
> Yes it is a sealant, but it has all the properties of a wax and only £17.95. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Why I wouldn't try it is because 'every' tom dick and harry has it, it must lack something as many of the users add QD etc after a wash, the galleries of AG HD posts and Artemis posts seem to be more appealing than the Colli 476 and FK1000p posts, I couldn't believe that the prep is vastly different from the '2' schools


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> Thanks very much for all your advice guys think i am going to try these to after reading reviews and that so will use one on my car and other on my mums car as she is always going on about how i should washer her car haha so i will post my findings thanks again guys
> 
> Ethan
> :newbie:


This is the CG 3X on a mini with just a hand polish of AS CG beneath










and










so don't forget to include a polish/ pre wax cleaner :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Protects and makes all finishes last longer.

What a great logo on that simoniz tin :thumb: nice tip for all there avanti :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe every Tom Dick and Harry has FK because it's so good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Protects and makes all finishes last longer.
> 
> What a great logo on that simoniz tin :thumb: nice tip for all there avanti :thumb:


It is hard to deny it is a bargain price, I am semi 'worried' that come March 2010 when i machine polish a car and apply the £8 Simoniz, it will compete/beat say P21s 100% on all counts


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Maybe every Tom Dick and Harry has FK because it's so good


:lol: I have FK2685 and it is just ok, only SK2paul has posted a pic where the FK product looks fantastic , it is easy enough for folk to post their fk1000 and colli pics, but still that doesn't answer the question, why add QD etc after a wash with these super lub'd shampoo's where this cat just uses high PH power washer solutions


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like my collinite 915 

Rob


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Why I wouldn't try it is because 'every' tom dick and harry has it, it must lack something as many of the users add QD etc after a wash, the galleries of AG HD posts and Artemis posts seem to be more appealing than the Colli 476 and FK1000p posts, I couldn't believe that the prep is vastly different from the '2' schools


good point. could you post a link to a review of ag hd wax please


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

these ar a couple with colly 476,





































sorry about the picture quality


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti if i send you some wax i made will you give a good honest test? 

Its not for sale its just some i made. cheers chillly


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Avanti said:


> :lol: I have FK2685 and it is just ok, only SK2paul has posted a pic where the FK product looks fantastic , it is easy enough for folk to post their fk1000 and colli pics, but still that doesn't answer the question, why add QD etc after a wash with these super lub'd shampoo's where this cat just uses high PH power washer solutions


Does that then not highlight that the standard of the finish you get it is mainly down to the preparation and not really so much in the LSP (but, of course the LSP is a crucial factor)?

Surely it's not the case that SK2paul got some terrific batch of the stuff and everyone else's is sub-standard... so that must mean that SK2paul has a particularly good method of preparation and application, and it just so happens that he's posted a very good example of FK's work. Maybe also that every tom dick and harry has it means that since it's being used by more inexperienced detailers (including me) means that you see more examples of it not at it's best.

Not trying to start a barney by the way Avanti, just sticking up for one of my favourite goodies :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Avanti if i send you some wax i made will you give a good honest test?
> 
> Its not for sale its just some i made. cheers chillly


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I have FK2685 and it is just ok, only SK2paul has posted a pic where the FK product looks fantastic , it is easy enough for folk to post their fk1000 and colli pics, but still that doesn't answer the question, why add QD etc after a wash with these super lub'd shampoo's where this cat just uses high PH power washer solutions 

Curious about the Qd and lub'd shampoo thing? are you saying no need to qd after wash when using some shampoos? thats interesting


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Indeed :thumb:


Sweet pm me your addy and i,ll pop it in the post :thumb:


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I find using a QD makes the car easier to dry, and also gives that extra ''Wow'' I find with every wax i have used it tends to add something to the finish.

Sam.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Why I wouldn't try it is because 'every' tom dick and harry has it, it must lack something as many of the users add QD etc after a wash, the galleries of AG HD posts and Artemis posts seem to be more appealing than the Colli 476 and FK1000p posts, I couldn't believe that the prep is vastly different from the '2' schools


I've long argued that FK1000P isn't that visually appealing, there's no denying it lasts, but for looks, there's loads of other choices I'd go with.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> *Does that then not highlight that the standard of the finish you get it is mainly down to the preparation and not really so much in the LSP *(but, of course the LSP is a crucial factor)?
> 
> Surely it's not the case that SK2paul got some terrific batch of the stuff and everyone else's is sub-standard... so that must mean that SK2paul has a particularly good method of preparation and application, and it just so happens that he's posted a very good example of FK's work. Maybe also that every tom dick and harry has it means that since it's being used by more inexperienced detailers (including me) means that you see more examples of it not at it's best.
> 
> *Not trying to start a barney by the way Avanti, just sticking up for one of my favourite goodies* :thumb:


Heh heh I know, you are not trying to pick a 'fight' and indeed I understand your 'fears' . The tub you have will last years, in that time new products will appear on the market and curiosity to try them will get the better of some people. I remember polishing my mate's Audi 80 and applying TW original, so I was not shocked when DaveKG posted his results a week or so back. Also I polished a neighbours car and applied 151 tough wax which also looked fab lasted ages and beaded better than some other products AND it only cost a £1, so the cost has little to do with some products either, I notice Megs #16 is made a bit of a comeback too, so we can understand why the poster has asked the question, having 12 varieties of paste wax, you can see I won't get to use them all much as I would like to. I think the waxes should be supplied in 100ml quantities and wide containers like the Vics concours so that they can be used up within a year. :thumb:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

I've tried the majority of popular budget waxes from Natty's paste to Meguiars #16, well, all sorts!! And in my opinion *Collinite 476s* out performs them all.

Hope this helps


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

keano said:


> I've tried the majority of popular budget waxes from Natty's paste to Meguiars #16, well, all sorts!! And in my opinion *Collinite 476s* out performs them all.
> 
> Hope this helps


Im of the same opinion as you but very interested in the 5 avanti uses :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Im of the same opinion as you but very interested in the 5 avanti uses :thumb:


5! ? 
I have 
Chemical Guys XXX
Finish Kare 2685
Simoniz Original paste (x2)
Autoglym High Definition
Dodo banana armour
3M showshine paste
Sonax Extreme 1 
Sonax VXR
Smartwax Concours
Raceglaze Signature 42
P21S 100%
Artemis Wax Seal

There is no denying they all look fab, just some look more fab than others 

As the snow has started to melt , this wing has had a lick of the Simoniz Wax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spanerman said:


> I find using a QD makes the car easier to dry, and also gives that extra ''Wow'' I find with every wax i have used it tends to add something to the finish.
> 
> Sam.


heh heh , I blade then microfibre and the car has the wow factor straight after :thumb:

This was taken a few weeks back Artemis applied ages ago


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> 5! ?
> I have
> Chemical Guys XXX
> Finish Kare 2685
> ...


My mistake i meant the 5 you posted as cheap ones as good as others :thumb::thumb:

The beading on the wing with simoniz is a shocker to say the least :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> My mistake i meant the 5 you posted as cheap ones as good as others :thumb::thumb:
> 
> The beading on the wing with simoniz is a shocker to say the least :thumb:


Chemical Guys XXX No/yes
Finish Kare 2685 No/No
Simoniz Original paste (x2) Yes/Yes
Autoglym High Definition No/Yes
Dodo banana armour No/No
3M showshine paste Yes/Yes
Sonax Extreme 1 Yes/Yes
Sonax VXR Yes/Yes
Smartwax Concours No/Yes (even though I have not used it on a car yet)
Raceglaze Signature 42 No/Yes
P21S 100% No/Not sure
Artemis Wax Seal Yes/yes

The answers after the waxes are to the question did I pay full price for it/would I pay full price for it?
I didn't include the 151 tough wax in my paste waxes which would be yes/yes but here are a couple of pics










which started off like this










Sonax










P21S 100%










FK2685 









Raceglaze 42










3M showshine










another RG42










151 Tough wax










and a beading from the same


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti need your addy mate? :thumb:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Colly 476 :


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

keano said:


> Colly 476 :


loving these pics mate what else do u use to get such a wet look???


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> loving these pics mate what else do u use to get such a wet look???


Notice in the pics a G220 machine polisher and you can just see a menzerna polish bottle, machine polishing leaves the best finish in wise hands :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I see Collinite 845 hasn't yet been mentioned yet!

Here it is after clay/SRP by hand/CG EZ Creme by machine and 2x coats of 845



















Great for £15!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately Megs 16 if on a budget


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

Meg's 16, Finish Kare's 1000p, and Collinite 845 are a big bang for your buck. I own all three, and would highly recommend each one in a heartbeat. All three are internationally praised for their durability. Good luck with your wax hunting.:thumb:

Almost forgot to mention that FK's 2685 and 2180 are also great choices. I've actually enjoyed trying out the FK stuff (it doesn't hurt to live less than a mile away from their HQ.) The only caveat to using 2685 is that it's not as durable as the aforementioned selections.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

keano said:


> Colly 476 :


Not much point in posting pictures of a car when the pictures have been enhanced later on- is there?!


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

amiller said:


> Not much point in posting pictures of a car when the pictures have been enhanced later on- is there?!


That is always a problem. There is no unprocessed picture, as every camera will do some optimizations which the manufacturer programmed.

A point'n shoot will usually produce pictures with nice contrast and highly saturated colours. A DSLR will tend to a more neutral rendition, but there are large differences among the models as well. My 1D Mk3 is by default set to a more neutral style than i.e. a Canon 450D, but both have user-selectable styles for the in-camera processing of colour rendition, contrast and sharpness.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Definetly Meguiars #16.

Or consider samples - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Sample_Packs_1.html - 30ml can go a long way if used sparingly.

Especially the Dodo Juice Hard Waxes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My mate brought his car round for a wash months back this had Artemis applied after a mitless wash and dry...










and


----------

